# Sketchup - Posts that need moving



## Newbie_Neil (18 May 2006)

Hi all

I've moved as many Sketchup posts into the Design forum as I can find.

If you come across any more, just post the link here.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (18 May 2006)

Sterling work, Neil, thank you. It's not SU, but it is a design post, so could you move this one. Ta. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Nick W (18 May 2006)

This one too please.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (18 May 2006)

Done


----------

